# Tampa



## artoledo (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is one from this weekend while i was up in Tampa. She sent me a request on model mayhem to shoot her for an hour or so. Let me know what you guys think. C&C is encouraged.


----------



## y75stingray (Jan 24, 2011)

I like the composition and the pose its a little over photoshopped for my taste but not a bad job all together.


----------



## artoledo (Jan 24, 2011)

y75stingray said:


> I like the composition and the pose its a little over photoshopped for my taste but not a bad job all together.


Thanks. I just smoothed her skin a bit. Hey it's what models want right? lol.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

Just tried a little bit of color correction. Couldn't help but feel the cross-process vibe in here


----------



## R.D. (Jan 30, 2011)

nice.. I like the correction just a little more, her eyebrows are just a little too unnatural to be quite honest.


----------



## coyo (Jan 31, 2011)

NICE but the eye brows?


----------



## artoledo (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are a few more from this set.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Feb 4, 2011)

For #1, I see this pose a lot in glamour or wanna-be model portfolios, and I don't really get it. I guess it's supposed to be sexy or whatever. But all it ever looks like to me is that the girl is being mugged or raped. I don't know, it's just the whole 'up against the wall' thing. That pose does nothing for me, and pretty much has only ever looked bad to me. Aside from that, which I blame on the model, the lens flare across her shoulder, coming from the rim light or whatever that is, bothers me. And it also seems to be blowing out the back of her shirt. 

For #2, Having that power line cutting her head off looks terrible to me, and cropping right below the knees is also somewhat awkward looking; and having her knees locked out gives her those clumpy looking knees. It would be better for her to have a very slight bend in the knees, which would make the knees look more normal, and also would engage all the muscles around the knee to give a better looking muscle tone. I would clone out the power line. Other than that, it's a nice shot. 

For #3, THe background is total chaos, but I like the shot besides that. I think layer ing dropping down the background could help alot. Or using a strobe in the field to underexpose the background. 

For #4, Kind of has a deer in the headlights look to it. Not feeling much energy from the model in any of these. Like she thinks modeling is just about standing there and being reasonably attractive. Also, these all seem to have a bit of a problem with blown out whites.

Also, I agree with everyone that her eyebrows are totally whack...


----------



## R.D. (Feb 5, 2011)

her facial structure reminds me of the chick from Sons of Anarchy, the eyebrows are very invading, lol..

the additional photos are pretty nice the B&W was really cool.


----------



## Bourne (Feb 8, 2011)

I do like them, IMO a little too much photoshopped and not keen on the flare going acrss her in the first but they are good shots.


----------

